# Nicaragua's Ortega threatens La Prensa



## peregrino_nica (Jul 26, 2008)

Ortega today threatened to shut down La Prensa for outing him on his meetings with FARC reps in Managua last week. Also meets regularly with Chavez of Venezuala, Iranians, and resurgent FMLN from Salvador.

http://www.laprensa.com.ni/archivo/2008/julio/26/noticias/politica/273930.shtml

Can run this through translater at google translate
http://translate.google.com/translate_t

La Prensa is historic opposition newspaper in Nicaragua.

Nicaraguans aren't Venezuelans. Not pussies. Won't stand for all this.

I for one am getting off my ass and getting more involved.
There goes all that money I was saving for a Harley Sportster.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2008)

Good for them. It is great to see a free and independent press calling a spade a spade.


----------



## jordan (Jul 27, 2008)

Ortega is a nut. He was put into power by 35% of the vote and he has been after the US for about 30+ years now. The people dont like him.. The Goverment doesnt approve of him. He is a nutjob and, honestly, I wouldnt be surprised if someone/group went after him.

_"It seems to me that Ortega is playing with national sovereignty, Ortega must stop supporting terrorists, should no longer be linked with Iran, should no longer be supporting the violent actions in other countries, interfering in Nicaragua, which is like a pawn on the willingness of (Hugo) Chavez and Fidel Castro, causing that Nicaragua is viewed with contempt at the international level, "_


----------

